
Got Virgin ISP? Cancel it. - danw
http://www.getmiro.com/blog/2008/04/got-virgin-isp-cancel-it/
======
TrevorJ
I can't name an ISP you SHOULDN'T cancel. It's like that old qoute about
democracy from Churchill (I think it was him) "Democracy is the worst form of
government, except for all the others" I've heard so many horror stories about
ISP's that I kind of think they all stink like dirty socks. Might be some
really nice smaller ones though, dunno.

~~~
halo
Re: UK ISPs - I've yet to hear anything negative about Be Internet (aka O2
Internet) - it's cheap, fast and unlimited. Of course, how long this will last
is another question entirely.

------
fendale
Sigh - I am with Virgin and have been generally happy for years now. I don't
like the sounds of this one bit.

Its getting bad enough in the evenings, as if you download more than a few
100MB they throttle your connection down to 1MB from 10MB for 4 hours.

And then there is the business with Phorm. Its just downright sleezey - us
tech types will be sure to opt out, but the 99% will have no idea what is
happening.

------
danw
I love my 10Mbit Virgin cable connection, but if they're going to start
limiting iPlayer I'd rather move to a slower dsl line elsewhere

------
freax
Virgin ISP? Not with all the porn _I've_ downloaded it isn't.

Err now as for myself...

------
borga
Cory Doctorow, seriously? C'mon ...

~~~
JayNeely
If George Clooney denounced DRM/a patent troll/baby killing, would the
denouncement be any less valid? Celebrities may not be experts, many of them
may even be idiots, but if they use their celebrity to promote a worthy cause
rather than themselves, that's a good thing. When they lead action for that
cause, that's even better.

~~~
borga
It is valid even when they have some financial interest in the cause?

